# Magellan Cyclo 105HC connection problems.



## Darren M (Aug 3, 2013)

I have a Magellan Cyclo 105 HC bike computer. I have always had connection problems but after a couple of tries it eventually connects to the PC. This morning I'm not having any luck at all. Have rebooted the PC several times followed the instructs from Magellan's very vague support website and windows device manger. The problem is the driver is not recognising the device (Cyclo 105) or cannot load software correctly. I get a code 43 error which itself is ambiguous. Any one able to help or provide a fix. 
Thanks 
PS I don't recommend this product, as well as the connection problem the unit has start up drama.


----------



## mexico (Aug 1, 2011)

Darren M said:


> I have a Magellan Cyclo 105 HC bike computer. I have always had connection problems but after a couple of tries it eventually connects to the PC. This morning I'm not having any luck at all. Have rebooted the PC several times followed the instructs from Magellan's very vague support website and windows device manger. The problem is the driver is not recognising the device (Cyclo 105) or cannot load software correctly. I get a code 43 error which itself is ambiguous. Any one able to help or provide a fix.
> Thanks
> PS I don't recommend this product, as well as the connection problem the unit has start up drama.


Before you load the desktop program onto your computer you need to connect the Magellan. Once it is connected to the computer, install the desktop program. This is the way it sets the usb drives to recognize the Magellan. Not sure why Magellan has done it this way. It took me a few attempts to figure it out.

I have the same unit as you and mine is working fine now that I know how to use it.


----------



## Darren M (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Mexico, I have had it connected to the PC previously but no longer connects. I have contacted Magellan and they decided that the unit is defective ans are going tp repair or replace. Do you have dramas when starting the unit up, mine freezes and am unable to use it.


----------



## Machoman121 (Jun 22, 2013)

check out my previous post - u need to download the specific virtual driver from magellan/navman.


----------

